# Has anyone tried the Cragar Eliminator 500 wheels in the 17"



## gothabillie (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-500p773442/overview/ just wondering if any one has tried theses cragars on there 04-06 GTO


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Why? Wrong width, bolt pattern, and offset.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those won't fit on an 04-06 GTO.....might work on an 'old school' GTO..

(Steamwalker beat me to it)


----------



## gothabillie (Oct 15, 2011)

offset is what worrys me bolt pattern is the same 5x120 is 5 on 4.3/4 & width dont mean much I put custom wheels on all my cars & love to hear "it wont work" just makes me make it work its the offset I am concerned with


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay then, make it work; it's your car. 120mm doesn't exactly equal 4 3/4" though.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's a 7" wide wheel. I think the recommended tire width for 7" wheels are like 215s or 225s.

5x4-3/4 is equivilent to 5x120.65, not the same as 5x120. Slightly different, probably would work, but not the same.

Offset is a huge difference. Stock 17s have a +48 offset. These have +6 offset.

But you are free to try just to prove everyone wrong.


----------

